# Non Resident Hunter Safety Question



## lvthunder (Jun 15, 2008)

I am from Nevada and am building a cabin in Duck Creek where I plan on doing some fishing and possibly some bird hunting too. I have a question about the Hunter Safety class. I have my hunter safety card from Nevada, but do I need to attend another class in Utah before I get my license or will the one from Nevada count?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Were you born before 1965? If so, none needed at all, correct? If not, .... let me look...


> Hunter education requirements
> Utah Code § 23-19-11 and Utah Admin. Code R657-23
> If you were born after December 31, 1965, you must provide proof that you've passed a hunter education course approved by the Division before you can apply for or obtain a hunting license or a big game permit.
> This proof can be a hunter education course Certificate of Completion (this certificate is called a "blue card" in Utah) or a hunting license from a previous year with your hunter education number noted on the license.
> If you become a Utah resident, and you've completed a hunter education course in another state, province or country, you must obtain a blue card before you can apply for or buy a resident hunting license or a resident big game permit. You can obtain a Utah blue card at any Division office by providing proof that you've completed a hunter education course approved by the Division. The card costs $10.


Taken from page 10 of the proc/guidebook http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/200 ... iggame.pdf
I don't think that quite answers your question....


----------



## lvthunder (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah I was born in 1978.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

When you fill out licenses & apps, you will be required to put in a Hunter Safety certificate number, and the state where it was issued. You do not need a "blue card" unless you become a Utah resident and you can get a blue card by showing the DNR your certificate from Nebada.


----------

